# Summer Camping Trip



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

Recently returned from our summer vacation in Myrtle Beach SC. Stayed at the massive Ocean Lakes beachfront campground. The place is really neat with lots of amenities such as golf-cart rentals & nightly parade, multiple pools, fishing lakes, dining onsite, arcade, and of course the beach! We also ventured into town and did a number of activities including a dinner theater, aquarium, boardwalk, misc shopping, fireworks, and dining. Towing down and back was a piece of cake and honestly couldn't have gone any better for a lengthy trip. I did hit the cat scales on the way back and measured in at 90lbs over GVWR and 270lbs over RGAWR for my puny half-ton! I did have a 150lb generator in the bed of my truck and probably 20gal of fresh water which is above and beyond my normal load of crap. The ProPride 3P hitch is really starting to grow on me and truly does eliminate traditional trailer sway. The Outback performed awesome without a single problem. I was a little concerned the AC was going to keep up, but it did just fine keeping the unit cool.

*The Route:









Left late in the afternoon, this was the mid-point sleep over:









Arrived and setup!









Myrtle Beach from atop the 187ft SkyWheel:









Panorama of the beach (Ocean Lakes Campground):









Round Trip towing numbers:







*


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I left Ocean Lakes last Saturday the 16th. I go down every August for two weeks. How long were you there and what site did you have?


----------



## xcntrk (Feb 2, 2014)

We did 6 nights over in the 2000 section, 2028 I believe. A little loud with the huge hotel next to that section, but a great time that's for sure! We made reservations again next year, this time in the HH section with a waterfront site! Can't wait...


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

If we see you parked next year, I'll be sure to stop by and say hi. My boys love "cruising" in the golf carts.


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

We were there July 4th week for 8days and loved it. Have reservations for next year!
We left for Ocean Lakes a night early and laid over 1/2 way down at a trailer park along 95. I forgot the name of the place but it was easy on/off and pull thru spots, let night check in, nice clean renovated bath facilities. We pulled in, opened sliders, connected water, elect, and sewer in no time. Woke up rested and checked in OC 2 1/2 hr later.



CaptFX4 said:


> If we see you parked next year, I'll be sure to stop by and say hi. My boys love "cruising" in the golf carts.


----------

